# Tord Boontje



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

hej girls, look at this!

I was looking for a wand decoration for our new house and while I was googling for our lamp (midsimmer light from Tord Boontje) I googled the name of the designer, and I found this:


























we're going to do the first one in the livingrioom, and the second one in the bedroom, and maybe one other in the stairway.

ain't they gorgeous???


----------



## knoxydoll (Jul 21, 2007)

Wow, I love them. I'd love to get something like the last one as a sleeve tattoo.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2007)

I saw a pic of a girl who got the last one burned onto the skin of her lower back (like a tattoo) OUCH, but pretty!!


I can't wait to move, I love this idea of some space finally


----------



## Juneplum (Jul 21, 2007)

those are so pretty sane! i lovvvve blue and white _anything!_


----------

